# After a lot of fighting the truth comes out



## hurtwife (May 21, 2010)

For years, we have not had a great sex life. Infact we have not been having sex for years. I always thought there was a problem but when I would ask him he would deny it. So as the years go by I have caught him watching porn. When used do it, he could not keep it up. So of course I thought I was the problem. 

But during our seperation and our fighting it has come out that he actually has a medical problem. He has told me this (keeping it up) has been a problem for years and even before I came along and thats why he plays with himself. 

I guess I am just asking for a bit of advice, because he is too embarrassed to go to the DR. And I can not blame him, coz I dont know if I would be able to go either. 

I so badly want children, and I am 30 and yeah, not to sure what to do in the bedroom now. 

Opinions??? BE nice


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Only one thing, have him GO TO A DOCTOR. There is a reason why his junk is broken. You won't ever figure it out unless he has tests run on him.

In the end is his embarrassment at his problem greater then the thought of never having sex again? Honestly seems kind of assanine to me.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe you can even look into it and make sure he gets a male doctor so he would be more comfortable??


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

physical 1st, then maybe f/u w/ sex therapist for other probs.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

My first husband had this... ED when he couldnt maintain an erection duing intercourse. We have 2 children. It wasnt easy getting there... I learned that i had to do 20-40 minutes of bj and he would go in until he came (usually under a minute, anything too much longer and he would start to go down and I would have to bj again). That was our sex life for our marriage until we stopped having it all together (I was pooped out from all the bj's) ad I think he was glad to not have to deal with only being able to have sex with me that way. He had tried Viagra, but it gave him intense headaches and ill feeling...

Bottom line is you can totally GET pregnant, its a decision you need to make though since instead of needing IVF, you will need one heck of a bj ability! SOmetimes I wish I had waited till I had a man that we could produce children out of lovemaking, but I wouldnt have the 2 amazing kids I have now. Best of luck!


----------

